

The Mighty Awesome Power of Scala - cyn0n
http://airodig.com/2010/03/21/the-mighty-awesome-power-of-scala/

======
wynand
I'm no Ruby fanboy (I once wrote a little GUI app in what was probably
horribly unidiomatic Ruby). I think that he gave terrible reasons for not
using Ruby (fanboyism & not enough code?). Plus he's on the JVM, so JRuby
gives you access to tons of code.

If you want to use language X, then use it - there's no need to justify your
choice by slating language Y.

